# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Erectie in publiek

## JANY

Hoe verkom je en erxtie in public ?

----------


## U275379

Maak je hierover geen zorgen. Dit overkomt wel eens iedereen tenzij je met opzet gluurt en fantaseert.

----------


## Gatogoloso

Het overkwam me regelmatig gedurende mijn middelbare schooltijd, bijv. als ik in de bus zat onderweg naar school. Wat ik deed vlak voor het uitstappen was: a) denken aan iets heel anders, onaangenaams of totaal aseksueel en b) mijzelf, nog steeds zittend, omhoog duwen met mijn voeten en onderbenen, zodat het bloed ernaar toe stroomt waardoor de penis snel slap wordt. Heb het zelf bedacht en het werkte altijd, zonder uitzondering.

----------

